# Thumb Drive USB issues



## swavo (Aug 2, 2011)

Have you tried using a different thumb drive to rule out problems with the USB port in the car? $16 for a 16gig thumb drive sounds pretty cheap so maybe it is of low quality?


----------



## Farmer Fran (Jul 27, 2011)

swavo said:


> Have you tried using a different thumb drive to rule out problems with the USB port in the car? $16 for a 16gig thumb drive sounds pretty cheap so maybe it is of low quality?


It is a PNY regular price is 29.99 (normal pricing for that type/size). Not saying it isn't cheap, just saying. The weird thing is that it worked the other day. And all the songs are recognized on 3 different computers. My wife has a 2011 Equnox with the USB port and hers works flawlessly for 3 days now. The only difference is that she does not have all the songs. She has about 4 gig of music. She has the same thumb drive, I bought 2 at the time.

I'll try another thumb drive.


----------



## scidork (Jun 1, 2011)

I've had the same issue in varying forms since I bought my cruze about 2 months ago. The best advice I can give is every time you get in the car, pause playback until indexing is done. As great as the car is, it is easily confused when playing and indexing. This is especially true if it tries to change a track (which it seems to pre-load a certain time before the current song ends) and can't figure out what's next.


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a 16G Sandisk Cruser with 14G of music. The only thing wrong at times is the receiver doesn't see it on scan startup or doesn't scan (not sure which) and doesn't function at all until it starts up later even without a restart. If it is detected then it funtions perfectly.


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

how is the thumb drive formatted?


----------



## Farmer Fran (Jul 27, 2011)

STUDLEE said:


> how is the thumb drive formatted?


With a computer. 



I kid - FAT32


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

are you using folders at all on the drive?


----------



## Farmer Fran (Jul 27, 2011)

STUDLEE said:


> are you using folders at all on the drive?


Yes. I cpoied them just like they were ripped. Works fine in the Equinox.

But today I removed all the files from the folders and put them in one folder "Music". Then deleted all the other folders.

Will check after work.

What are you thinking? The folders are confusing the car?


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

maybe confusing the indexing process. Also, It doesn't sound like it but this isn't a U3 drive is it, the ones with the executable programs?


----------



## Farmer Fran (Jul 27, 2011)

STUDLEE said:


> maybe confusing the indexing process. Also, It doesn't sound like it but this isn't a U3 drive is it, the ones with the executable programs?


Nope. It is completely clean. Well except for the music 

I will try the files in the root and see if that helps.


----------



## Farmer Fran (Jul 27, 2011)

Re-formatted lastnight, Fat32 (32K), it worked on my way to work this morning so we will see.


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

was it not FAT32 before?


----------



## Farmer Fran (Jul 27, 2011)

STUDLEE said:


> was it not FAT32 before?


Yep. And it worked one day than not the next. Now it works again. Only difference is I went with 32K in stead of the 8k unit size. Doubtful that has anything to do with it though.

Must have glitched out somehow. Maybe a bad sector :dunno:


----------



## Farmer Fran (Jul 27, 2011)

Another thing to note: When I got the drive I only did the quick format. This time I did the full format.


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

Farmer Fran said:


> Another thing to note: When I got the drive I only did the quick format. This time I did the full format.


Are all of your songs on the root of the drive or are they back in the artist folders? Do they need to be in artist folders to search by artist or are the ID3 tags good enough?

I have a 4gb that hasn't given us any issues, yet, but it only has a handful of songs on it. I made it to test out the USB drive, but have yet to get it properly filled with music.


----------



## Farmer Fran (Jul 27, 2011)

Mine are in multiple sub folders. Root/Artist/Album/songs.mp3

Worked again this morning.


----------



## brulaz (Aug 6, 2011)

Farmer Fran said:


> The display shows a song and says Index but the song is not playing. After about 2 minutes the display says no device found. I shut off the car pull the thumb drive and try again, still says no device found.


My 1GB usb stick works ok, but something similar to this happens with my portable USB drive. 

But before that, I had to make sure the drive had enough juice. It worked fine in my truck, but in the Cruze the drive just clicked and didn't show up on the screen. So I had to use a dual head usb cable and plug one head into a USB adapter in the Cruze's aux power socket. 

Now the drive is recognized and the first song starts, along with indexing. There are only about a dozen albums on it, about 1GB of downloads, but the drive itself is 500GB. After a bit of playing, it stops and eventually says the device is incompatible. It's formatted just like the usb stick with fat32...

Too big? Has anybody else tried larger devices?


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

Most likley too big. Don't forget our car tries to index the drives seen so the larger the drive, more the subforlders, etc, the more issues its gonna have getting through all that.


----------



## brulaz (Aug 6, 2011)

STUDLEE said:


> Most likley too big. Don't forget our car tries to index the drives seen so the larger the drive, more the subforlders, etc, the more issues its gonna have getting through all that.


Maybe, but what I had on it was identical to what's on the USB stick, which works fine so far. 

Not really a problem though. We'll keep the drive in the truck and get a few usb sticks for the Cruze. Haven't all the extra cables just to get the drive to run was pretty ugly anyway.


----------

